# Wie lange programmiert ihr schon in Java?



## bummerland (2. Jul 2003)

Erzählt doch mal, wielange ihr schon Java programmiert und welche Erfahrungen ihr dabei gemacht habt!


----------



## Nadja (2. Jul 2003)

Seit dem 2. Semester in der Uni (bin ab September im 6. Semester) programmiere ich Java. Das macht also fast 2 Jahre. Zuerst war es ziemlich frustrierend - ich habe NullPointerExceptions und ClassCastExceptions gehasst... Habe sie damals auch ständig bekommen und hatte so meine Probleme herauszubekommen, woher die kamen. Aber nachdem ich mich an ein paar Eigenheiten von Java gewöhnt hatte, gelernt hatte, wie ich in dieser Sprache vernünftig debugge und das man hier viel leichter mal Fehler in seinen Code einbauen kann, die dann eben zu Exceptions führen, als in manch anderer Sprache, ging es eigentlich ganz gut.

Am Meisten lernt man wenn man eine konkrete Aufgabe hat, finde ich. Ich habe in diesem Semester (meinem Hauptpraktikum) sehr viel über Java gelernt. Auch wenn mir GUI/AWT/Swing immer noch fehlt.


----------



## omosde (4. Jul 2003)

Geht mir aehnlich! Derzeit auch Praktikum mit Java und wenn man damit taeglich 8 oder 9 Stunden zutun hat, lernt man doch ne ganze Menge!

Das beste und erste sollte sein, javac wegzuschmeissen, denn jikes rules!


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Jul 2003)

> Das beste und erste sollte sein, javac wegzuschmeissen, denn jikes rules!



kurze frage : wieso ?


----------



## omosde (4. Jul 2003)

Ganz einfach! Auf Arbeit sitze ich an nem 300 Mhz Rechner und da java nunmal relativ langsam im Vergleich mit anderen Sprachen ist (keine Kritik), musste ich anfangs ewig warten, bis meine Apps kompiliert waren und das, nur weil man mal schnell schauen will, ob die Aenderung auch das tut, was sie soll!

Jikes, ist ein Compiler von IBM und etwa beim Kompilieren um den Faktor acht schneller als der javac, an manchen Stellen, sind auch seine Fehlermeldungen wesentlich besser und verstaendlicher!

Wenn du ihn noch nicht kennst, einfach mal ausprobieren!

jikes


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Jul 2003)

werd ich mal gucken - hört sich erstmal gut an.


----------



## Miss Evil (3. Sep 2003)

Ich habe vor etwa einem halben Jahr mit Java angefangen. Im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung zur Fachinformatikerin. Wir haben in der Schule Applets und Servlets in Gruppenarbeit erstellt und jetzt im Praktikum häng ich doch etwas in den Seilen, da ich jetzt auf mich gestellt bin. Aber natürlich lernt man so auch wesentlich mehr, also bin ich doch optimistisch... auch wennich im Moment noch mehr mit Eclipse kämpfe, als alles andere  Es hat Vorteile, wenn man seine Entwicklungsumgebung wirklich kennt und weiß, was man damit machen kann *seufz* In der Schule haben wir mit dem JCreator gearbeitet...
Huch, etwas lang geworden


----------



## Nobody (3. Sep 2003)

nun seit fast extakt einem jahr. bin in einer der neuen it schulen. während es am anfang noch relativ einfach aussah, hab ich schon nach kurzer zeit gemerkt, dass alles doch ein wenig komplexer ist. mittlerweile kann ich aber schon relativ gut in den bahnen denken.
was mir aber immer wieder auffällt ist, dass eine gute planung sehr wichtig ist, auch wenn ich zumindest bisher bei der planung die ein oder andere schwierigkeit nicht mitbedacht habe. aber langsam und sicher wird es immer besser und ohne übung geht einfach garnix


----------



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

Ichhab vor einer Woche angefangen das fette Java "Hand"-Buch zu lesen. Raff im Momment noch nicht sehr viel. Das liegt auch daran, dass ich 1. noch keine Programmiersprache kann und sie dauernd sagen wie es in C++ ist, 2. besser an Beispielen lerne, die wirklich funktionnieren. Hab auch schon noch einer Schönen Beispielsammlung gesucht aber keine gefunden. Will gleich mal fragen: Kenn hier jemand eine ? :wink:


----------



## mariopetr (4. Sep 2003)

google mal nach "java ist auch nur eine insel" und "java", gibt es irgendwo als (freie) onlineversion. und beispiele finden sich zb unter jdk/demos oder (fuer fortgeschrittene) die blueprints bei sun


----------



## DynamiX (4. Sep 2003)

ok, danke.     :arrow:


----------

